# [SOLVED] Kein Text in Suchergebnissen und Emails

## stretchdude

Hallo Forum,

seit einem emerge world gestern, zeigt mein Firefox die Suchergebnisse in der Googlesuche (und Ecosia) nicht mehr an. stattdessen ist nur weiße Fläche oder komische Sonderzeichen. Duck-Search und Yahoo funktioniert. An anderer Stelle ist mir auch noch nichts aufgefallen.

Scheinbar ist der Font nicht bekannt oder etwas falsch konfiguriert!?

Wenn ich mir den Seitenquelltext anzeigen lasse sehe ich Hinweise auf Sans-serif und/oder Arial. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die erforderlichen Zeichensätze an die richtige Stelle bringe?!

Gruß

BenLast edited by stretchdude on Fri Mar 04, 2016 10:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

hast du deinen firefox eventuell mit system-* USE-Flags gebaut?

Magst mal die "emerge -pv firefox" Ausgabe bitte mit posten?! :)

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte das gestern auch. MMn. hatte google Probleme. Die Suchergebnisse werden dynamisch geladen, vielleicht hat da was nicht gepasst. Heute jedenfalls geht wieder alles perfekt.

----------

## stretchdude

Danke für die Antworten. Es ist immer noch so. (Auch bei Ecosia)

Hier die Ausgabe:

```

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-38.6.1::gentoo  USE="bindist dbus gmp-autoupdate jemalloc3 jit minimal startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -egl -gstreamer -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

```

EDIT: Eben stelle ich fest, dass auch in manchen E-Mails in Thunderbird keine Buchstaben stehen. Also eher ein systemweites Problem, oder wenigstens ein Mozilla-abhängiges.

EDIT2: Kann hier etwas falsch eingestellt sein?

```

# eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf *

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [7]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [8]   10-unhinted.conf

  [9]   11-lcdfilter-default.conf

  [10]  11-lcdfilter-legacy.conf

  [11]  11-lcdfilter-light.conf

  [12]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [13]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [14]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [15]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [16]  25-ttf-arphic-ukai-render.conf

  [17]  25-ttf-arphic-uming-bitmaps.conf

  [18]  25-ttf-arphic-uming-render.conf

  [19]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [20]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [21]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [22]  35-ttf-arphic-ukai-aliases.conf

  [23]  35-ttf-arphic-uming-aliases.conf

  [24]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [25]  41-ttf-arphic-ukai.conf

  [26]  41-ttf-arphic-uming.conf

  [27]  43-wqy-zenhei-sharp.conf

  [28]  44-wqy-zenhei.conf

  [29]  45-latin.conf *

  [30]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [31]  50-user.conf *

  [32]  51-local.conf *

  [33]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [34]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [35]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [36]  59-google-droid-sans.conf

  [37]  59-google-droid-sans-mono.conf

  [38]  59-google-droid-serif.conf

  [39]  60-latin.conf *

  [40]  62-croscore-arimo.conf

  [41]  62-croscore-cousine.conf

  [42]  62-croscore-symbolneu.conf

  [43]  62-croscore-tinos.conf

  [44]  64-ttf-arphic-uming.conf

  [45]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [46]  65-khmer.conf

  [47]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [48]  66-ja-ipafonts.conf

  [49]  66-takao-fonts.conf

  [50]  69-unifont.conf *

  [51]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [52]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [53]  75-ttf-arphic-ukai-select.conf

  [54]  80-delicious.conf *

  [55]  90-synthetic.conf *

  [56]  90-ttf-arphic-ukai-embolden.conf

  [57]  90-ttf-arphic-uming-embolden.conf

  [58]  99pdftoopvp.conf

```

Wie man (vielleicht) sieht, habe ich schon diverse font-Pakete nachinstalliert, in der Hoffnung es würde etwas bringen...

Gruß

Ben

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo,

das Problem war:

```

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arial.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arial.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arial.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arial.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arialbd.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arialbd.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arial.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arial.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arial.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arialbd.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

[pid  5017] open("/usr/local/share/fonts/win7/arialbd.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

```

Gefunden habe ich das mit:

```

strace -f firefox 2>&1 | grep open | grep font

```

Lösen konnte ich es mit:

```

chmod a+r /usr/local/share/fonts/win7/* -R

chmod u+w  /usr/local/share/fonts/win7/* -R

```

Läuft wieder  :Smile: . Danke für das interesse, spannend wäre trotzdem, wie es dazu kam...

Gruß

Ben

----------

## franzf

Warum Arial... Schmeiß den font weg  :Wink:  Vor allem für Webseiten. Die default-fallbacks sollten doch viel besser ausschauen.

----------

